

How Mainstreaming Bitcoin makes it more like Wallstreet - gamechangr
http://qz.com/latest/
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;qz.com&#x2F;278180&#x2F;how-mainstreaming-bitcoin-makes-it-more-like-wall-street&#x2F;<p>IT looks like the link changed. I will post it again.
======
gamechangr
The link has changed so, I posted this again.

